# Scelta del migliore nome sezione



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2012)

*Discussione*


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

come si fa la scelta?


----------



## aristocat (7 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> come si fa la scelta?


capito


----------



## Flavia (7 Luglio 2012)

scrittore misterioso, grazie ma quale onore!!!!


----------



## Sole (7 Luglio 2012)

Ho fatto il mio dovere di cittadina del forum


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

pure io :mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (9 Luglio 2012)

il mio "nella foga della figa. Fuga" non è stato scelto. contesto! :singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (9 Luglio 2012)

Ma poi, a sondaggio chiuso, potremo mai sapere il nome del(la) Grande Giallista? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2012)

Papero ha detto:


> il mio "nella foga della figa. Fuga" non è stato scelto. contesto! :singleeye:


Era il mio preferito in assoluto!


----------



## aristocat (21 Luglio 2012)

Ehm: ora che abbiamo il nome sezione pronto non resta che attendere i racconti dello scrittore  
Sono abbastanza curiosa, lo ammetto :singleeye:
ari


----------



## Salomè (22 Agosto 2012)

ma quando verrà aggiornata la nuova sezione?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Agosto 2012)

quando l'autore ha terminato a sognare


----------

